

which technologies you using for your startup or project? - gdhillon

Just wondering what other people are using out there for back-end(i.e Python, Java,.NET etc) and for front-end(i.e HTML/Javascript, PHP, ASP.NET etc)?
======
josegonzalez
PHP and ASP.NET are not frontend technologies, or at the very least you should
be careful about what you call a backend technology. It is quite feasible to
have an entire platform built in PHP - early Delicious was built on Symfony,
for example - and not have it touch what people would want to consider "real"
programming languages.

------
Banx
Back end - Node JS, Express, MongoDB, Faye

Front end - Jade/HTML, Jquery

------
mindcrime
Backend:

JVM

Groovy, Grails, Java, Scala

PostgreSQL, JBossMQ, Jena, Mahout, Lucene, Quartz, Camel, Hadoop

Front-end:

HTML, CSS, Javascript

JQuery, YUI Grid

------
levicampbell
Backend: Haskell, Yesod, Arch Linux. Frontend: HTML5, Javascript, and CSS
(Provided by Hamlet, Lucius, and Cassius respectivly.)

------
harold
Backend: Python, Django, Postgres, MongoDB

Frontend: jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

Mobile: Objective-c

Experimenting with: node.js

------
dawson
Rails 3, HTML 5, CSS3, jQuery, MySQL and Redis

------
MPiccinato
Back: PHP with Codeigniter MVC Framework, some Python, MongoDB and Postgres

Front: jQuery, jQuery Mobile, HTML/Javascript

------
euroclydon
BackEnd: ASP.NET MVC, EF Code First, SQL Server, Mozilla Rhino, Apache FOP

FrontEnd: jQuery, 960grid, Google Fonts

------
cl8ton
JQuery & Asp.Net/C# code behind for the front-end C#, Memcached, MSSQL &
Lucene for back-end

------
malandrew
Backend: Rails & Node.js

Frontend: Backbone.js, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3

------
dgunn
Back: Django/Python

Front: js/jQuery/html/css

All in Aptana

------
riffmaster
PHP with Codeigniter framework & jQuery for Sprint.Im

~~~
404error
I too am working with Codeigniter.

Do you mind me asking how you handle payments?

Is there a specific library your using or did you write your own?

~~~
aysar
Interested in the answer too.

But i don't think there is.

~~~
404error
There is this. -> <http://codeigniter.com/wiki/PayPal_Lib/>

and this -> <https://github.com/orderly/codeigniter-paypal-ipn>

I'm looking to charge to post and just need PayPal to communicate back that a
payment was successful and proceed with posting.

(newbie here)

